# Erreur gnome-python/gramps



## Yanqing (15 Juin 2003)

Bonjour,

je viens d'installer X11 et j'ai pu télécharger Gimp, Gramps et Gnumeric via FinkCommander, mais  en voulant faire d'autres tlg j'ai ce message d'erreur:

---
Setting up gnome-python (1.4.2-1) ...
/sw/var/lib/dpkg/info/gnome-python.postinst: glibtool: command not found
dpkg: error processing gnome-python (--configure):
 subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
Setting up reportlab (1.15-1) ...
Setting up pil (1.1.2-14) ...
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of gramps:
 gramps depends on gnome-python (&gt;= 1.4.2-1); however:
  Package gnome-python is not configured yet.
dpkg: error processing gramps (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
Errors were encountered while processing:
 gnome-python
 gramps
E: Sub-process /sw/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
---

Gimp, Gramps et Gnumeric fctn correctement même si le Terminal de X11 signale :
Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library

Qlq'un peut m'aider? Merci!


----------



## maousse (15 Juin 2003)

> *Gimp, Gramps et Gnumeric fctn correctement même si le Terminal de X11 signale :
> Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
> *


 C'est un message qui ne porte pas à conséquence. Il y a moyen de s'en débarasser en modifiant la variable LANG dans ton fichier de config, mais tu perdras la version française des applis que tu utilises. Donc, à moins d'un sens de l'esthétique vraiment aigu, ça ne pose pas de problème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ton installation qui bloque, tu as installé les outils développeurs apple ?


----------



## Bobbus (15 Juin 2003)

Yanqing a dit:
			
		

> *
> Setting up gnome-python (1.4.2-1) ...
> /sw/var/lib/dpkg/info/gnome-python.postinst: glibtool: command not found
> dpkg: error processing gnome-python (--configure):
> ...



Visiblement la configuration de gnome-python merde, parce qu'il ne trouve pas glibtool (c'est la ligne
/sw/var/lib/dpkg/info/gnome-python.postinst: glibtool: command not found )
Et après, du coup, il ne peut pas non plus configurer gramps.

Je ne sais pas trop pourquoi il fait ça, tu peux essayer de chercher dans les archives des mailing-lists de fink (sur fink.sourceforge.net) et si la réponse n'y est pas, poser la question.

Mais si ça marche comme tu le veux, tu peux aussi ignorer tout ça...

Bob


----------



## Yanqing (15 Juin 2003)

Merci Maousse, Merci Bobbus.
Effectivement j'ai trouvé la question ici:  
http://www.mail-archive.com/fink-users@lists.sourceforge.net/msg09499.html
mais je ne comprends pas la réponse...

En tt cas je tlg les outils développeurs apple.
A+


----------



## maousse (16 Juin 2003)

ben, d'après les réponses, glibtool est installé avec les outils developpeur, ou sinon, est installé avec le package gnucash. voilà un résumé des réponses. Les outils développeurs ne sont pas indispensables, mais peuvent se révéler utiles pour bien des raisons. A moins d'un espace réduit sur ton disque, ça ne te gênera pas


----------



## Bobbus (16 Juin 2003)

Effectivement, sans outils développeurs, c'est plus difficile...

Je ne savais même pas qu'on pouvait installer fink sans outils développeurs...
A installer d'urgence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bob


----------



## Yanqing (16 Juin 2003)

Bobbus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je ne savais même pas qu'on pouvait installer fink sans outils développeurs...
> *



Moi non plus...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai tenté 2 x de les tlg ce week-end en vain (timed out vers 70%). Est-ce qu'ils ne sont pas installés par défaut au moment de l'install de MacOS 10.2? Comment savoir si je les ai ou pas (c'est une appli avec une icône?) ?


----------



## Bobbus (16 Juin 2003)

Yanqing a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Moi non plus...
> 
> ...



Ils sont sur un des CD livrés avec Jaguar, mais ce n'est pas la dernière version (qui date de décembre).
Pour savoir si ils sont installés, il suffit de regarder si il y a un répertoire Developer à la racine du disque.

Bob


----------

